

Need feedback on this new social network: Tubri.com - tubri

I posted this question 5 months ago also at its launch and got great feedback here.<p>Now it has improved a lot and I need your feedback to proceed further.
======
phlux
heh - I tried to get funding for a site with these exact features in 2005. It
was called enpyr.com

The messaging was almost identical - but my UI was much more refined...

I, obviously, believe in the idea - but you really need a UI expert.

